

RPX IPO: own a piece of patent monetization for $16 - grellas
http://gametimeip.com/2011/05/03/rpx-ipo-wednesday-own-a-piece-of-patent-monetization-for-16/

======
grellas
This piece gives a glimpse into the snake pit of patent monetization and some
of the machinations that go on there, normally under the covers from public
view. The business model described is perverse but apparently effective (at
least effective enough to go IPO) in the modern upside-down world of patent
litigation.

